
InstallingDebianOn/Microsoft/Windows/SubsystemForLinux - edward
https://wiki.debian.org/InstallingDebianOn/Microsoft/Windows/SubsystemForLinux
======
eudora
Why the slashes? It's throwing it the mobile layout in HN :)

~~~
davidgh
No doubt. Add some spaces to to the title. Give those letters some air to
breathe.

------
hs86
With this I can run Debian Sid/unstable on Windows 10 Version 1709. After
editing the sources.list and upgrading all packages, apt starts to complain
about missing seccomp support but this can be worked around this way:
[https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/1732030/c...](https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/1732030/comments/2)

I haven't noticed any other issues with the newer packages.

------
usr1106
The app code will be available [...] for every DD/DM.

What does that mean? DD is Debian developer, DM maybe Debian member???

I understand Debian has very strict free software guidelines. How can the app
code (assuming that means source code) be only available for selected
people??? That sounds like the Microsoft way of seeing the world.

(Asking just for curiosity. Haven't had a Windows machine for 10 years, so the
whole thing does not affect me directly.)

~~~
efreak
No idea what DD/DM stands for, but if you'd bothered clicking the link
immediately below that text, you'd see the source code right there, publicly
available for anyone who cares to look, no gateway/login required.

Possibly it's being _addressed_ to developers/members with the thought that
they're more likely to care than others are?

------
Helloworldboy
The title of this article is breaking HN formatting on mobile.

